# Cornelia Maria



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Jan
The Cornelia Maria as a derelict was towed by the Grimsby trawler Kelvin into Grimsby 4/1/1936 according to the Scotsman archive
All best 
DM


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Donald. Would you please look again at the Scotsman archive, KELVIN has me puzzled.
Gil


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Gil 
Checked in the Scotsman and Times archive and it gives the "Grimsby trawler Kelvin" as towing the Cornelia Maria into Grimsby 4/1/1936
All the best
DM


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

How about GY 272 River Kelvin owners Consolidated Fisheries Ltd.
Bill


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes Bill I thought that it might be RIVER KELVIN (141916), but better for Donald to check.
Gil.


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

Donald, Gil, Bill, thank you all very much , very well done.
I honestly thought that we will never know which British vessel that was, but that was a big mistake.
Another bit of mysterie for the history solved. 
Regards.
Jan


----------

